# Has anyone heard from SammyK?



## Rodnboro (Jan 2, 2014)

Has anyone heard from SammyK lately? I'm enjoying a glass of Coconut Frascati thinking about him and wondering if all is well. I sent him a pm a few weeks ago and did not hear back.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 2, 2014)

Haven't heard anything from him in a while. I hope all is well with him.


----------



## Julie (Jan 2, 2014)

Well I hate to be the one to tell you two but he is a she. And no I haven't heard from her for awhile.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 2, 2014)

Julie said:


> Well I hate to be the one to tell you two but he is a she. And no I haven't heard from her for awhile.



Really? I could have sworn (s)he was talking about a wife and kids. OK, maybe I will make a New Years resolution: pay attention to details.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 2, 2014)

Julie said:


> Well I hate to be the one to tell you two but he is a she. And no I haven't heard from her for awhile.




You are kidding right?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 2, 2014)

Julie is correct. She talked about her husband a few times.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 2, 2014)

I sure hope she is ok.


----------



## vernsgal (Jan 2, 2014)

Julie said:


> Well I hate to be the one to tell you two but he is a she. And no I haven't heard from her for awhile.



hahaha Julie is right. She did speak of her husband in previous posts. And I too hope all is well with her


----------



## Rodnboro (Jan 2, 2014)

Julie said:


> Well I hate to be the one to tell you two but he is a she. And no I haven't heard from her for awhile.



Well dang!


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 2, 2014)

> well i hate to be the one to tell you two but he is a she. And no i haven't heard from her for awhile.


lmfao!!!!!


----------



## DaveL (Jan 2, 2014)

NNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
Is he sure hes a she?


----------



## Julie (Jan 3, 2014)

she is sure she is a she!


----------



## DaveL (Jan 3, 2014)

Now I understand how she got screwed by a contractor. lol


----------



## Putterrr (Jan 3, 2014)

maybe got locked in the wine cellar and still drinking their way out

cheers


----------



## JohnT (Jan 3, 2014)

Julie said:


> she is sure she is a she!


 
In this day and age, just because a person has a husband, that doesn't automatically make sammyK a woman...... lol


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 3, 2014)

...but are you sure she is a she or did he become a she


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 3, 2014)

lol, Sammy is a girl......if you guys remember she got into a huff here about 2 mos back...cant remember the details, but im sure its logged somewhere.
i dont ever remember who with.....

I am sure she will be back , after she has cooled off..
saramc is another that doesnt show up much anymore , and she had great insight. and was a botanist of sorts...nice lady....i miss her.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 3, 2014)

I never knew he was a she? Prove it!


----------



## ibglowin (Jan 3, 2014)

I remember the deets. She kept posting political stuff which were then deleted due to forum policy of no politics.

Have not seen her since.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 7, 2014)

ibglowin said:


> I remember the deets. She kept posting political stuff which were then deleted due to forum policy of no politics.
> 
> Have not seen her since.



Well, that's some of the story anyway.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 7, 2014)

jswordy said:


> Well, that's some of the story anyway.



Okay, Jim "Paul Harvey," what is the REST of the story?


----------



## jswordy (Jan 8, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Okay, Jim "Paul Harvey," what is the REST of the story?



I don't want to get into it on the open forum, Rocky. But neither did I want the "deets," as explained, to stand as the sole reason.


----------



## JohnT (Jan 8, 2014)

jswordy said:


> I don't want to get into it on the open forum, Rocky. But neither did I want the "deets," as explained, to stand as the sole reason.


 

Common, what's the dirt.... I want the dirt!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 8, 2014)

yea..that was it something about all the truck drivers in washington..i remember it now...thanks


----------



## Julie (Jan 8, 2014)

the truck thing was she posted up about it and I said no and deleted the post because it was about the government shut down. she in turn decided to create another thread, and I told her enough, she needs to stop or she would be banned and I apologize for having to say that but she needed to stop. Txbrew deleted that thread.


----------



## the_rayway (Jan 9, 2014)

Julie said:


> the truck thing was she posted up about it and I said no and deleted the post because it was about the government shut down. she in turn decided to create another thread, and I told her enough, she needs to stop or she would be banned and I apologize for having to say that but she needed to stop. Txbrew deleted that thread.



Hey Julie,
You mods do what you need to do to make this place a friendly and inviting one.
Sometimes it's not terribly easy though, is it?


----------



## JohnT (Jan 9, 2014)

the_rayway said:


> Hey Julie,
> You mods do what you need to do to make this place a friendly and inviting one.
> Sometimes it's not terribly easy though, is it?


 
ditto on that. It is not easy doing the things that are difficult. Cudos to all of the great and powerful mods here.


----------



## Julie (Jan 9, 2014)

No it is not the_rayway! You get some members who want to post stuff that they are not suppose to and know they are not suppose to and when you delete they start another thread and berate you for taking the first one down and then when you say enough you will be banned, they now feel that you were very rude and should have taken it to a pm. 

I am just very happy that those ones are few and far between, most of the members are just great.


----------



## jswordy (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree and know from experience that it's not easy being a good forum moderator. But I really feel strongly about people jumping to conclusions from assumptions they have made about another person's motives and actions. I am not defending anyone or taking sides by saying that. It's just the way I am. 

People's reps can get publicly trashed unjustly that way, when people without all the facts really should be keeping quiet. I don't approve of that, and that is why I made the comment that only part of the story is being aired here. Sammyk likely won't be back so it's probably best to just let it rest.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 10, 2014)

Fair enough, Jim. No more questions from me. 

Now, and I don't mean "to open a can of Pandora's box worms," what has become of Tess? She was a regular participant on the forum and all of a sudden has vanished.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 10, 2014)

It is a sad fact that in the life of a forum, members come and go for all sorts of reasons. Sometimes certain members do a lot of posting and others become well aquainted with them and for whatever reason when they stop posting, they are missed. Sometimes people realize they are spending too much time and money on a hobby and move on cold turkey. We wonder what happened to them as they are missed. Other times life gets in the way and they may move or lose access to the forum. Occasionally members pass away and if nobody thinks or know how to notify us, they simply dissapear. Other times a member may become very disruptive and may be banned for the trouble they cause. Whatever the reason, they have moved on and we must accept their absense.


----------



## Elmer (Jan 10, 2014)

Rocky said:


> Fair enough, Jim. No more questions from me.
> 
> Now, and I don't mean "to open a can of Pandora's box worms," what has become of Tess? She was a regular participant on the forum and all of a sudden has vanished.



Last I knew Tess was making a bunch of wine, Super tuscan among them.
For all we know she is just busy drinking it all!

Not everyone can type coherently when they are seeing double!!!!


----------



## GreginND (Jan 10, 2014)

Agree with Grapeman. Some folks you just want to ban. Like, I remember this obnoxious guy called Appleman. He was a real tool. Haven't seen him around for a long time. Must have been sent to the corner permanently.


----------



## Julie (Jan 10, 2014)

GreginND said:


> Agree with Grapeman. Some folks you just want to ban. Like, I remember this obnoxious guy called Appleman. He was a real tool. Haven't seen him around for a long time. Must have been sent to the corner permanently.




I agree Greg, he was really something and he got sent to the basement, we locked it and threw the key away.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 10, 2014)

GreginND said:


> Agree with Grapeman. Some folks you just want to ban. Like, I remember this obnoxious guy called Appleman. He was a real tool. Haven't seen him around for a long time. Must have been sent to the corner permanently.


 

I think I heard he was lost in the merger of the 2 forums, never to be heard from again........... so sad.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 10, 2014)

LMAO Greg I didn't realize you were around that long. I remember that old coot. Wasn't he the one that was going to make a wine tank from one of his Milking tanks? I think he designed the picture I use on my jalapeno wone also.


----------



## Scott (Jan 10, 2014)

grapeman said:


> I think I heard he was lost in the merger of the 2 forums, never to be heard from again........... so sad.


 



Unfortunately there were some who didn't make the jump that are missed.
But having keyboard met new ones that are now wine friends!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree Scott, Waldo for one is a guy I miss.


----------



## WI_Wino (Jan 10, 2014)

GreginND said:


> Agree with Grapeman. Some folks you just want to ban. Like, I remember this obnoxious guy called Appleman. He was a real tool. Haven't seen him around for a long time. Must have been sent to the corner permanently.



Don't forget about the ignore list! Great feature for us non moderators!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 11, 2014)

Some people also did make it through the forum merger but found this forum to hard to follow or just didnt want to deal with a change. We also lost a few due to them discovering they were becoming alcoholics. That appleman guy was a real PITA though so Im glad we lost him in the mix!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Jan 12, 2014)

You know I just could never understand how Grapeman put up with Appleman for as long as he did!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman (Jan 12, 2014)

The funny thing about this appleman guy is that some of the newer people will think we really mean it about him and wonder why we are all callous people.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 12, 2014)

grapeman said:


> The funny thing about this appleman guy is that some of the newer people will think we really mean it about him and wonder why we are all callous people.



Umm, yes. This was pretty much my state of mind. Am I to infer that Appleman became Grapeman?


----------



## GreginND (Jan 12, 2014)

AND, Paul gets the gold star.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jan 12, 2014)

GreginND said:


> AND, Paul gets the gold star.



Appleman.... grapeman.... The deduction was _alimentary_, my dear Dr. Watson! (pun intended)


----------



## Winenoob66 (Jan 12, 2014)

Julie said:


> she is sure she is a she!



Say that fast 3 times


----------



## Julie (Jan 12, 2014)

Winenoob66 said:


> Say that fast 3 times



If i do that people will think I am sober!!!!!! :<


----------



## Winenoob66 (Jan 12, 2014)

lmao


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2014)

WE like Grapeman better, Appleman was an old cantankerous SOB.


----------



## cintipam (Jan 12, 2014)

Could you all please tell me where the ignore button is? I don't feel the need to use it yet, but I know how sometimes things escalate fast, and I'd rather ignore than feed the fire if that happens.

Golly grapeman, seems you've changed huh! Grow more grapes than apples now?

Pam in cinti


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2014)

Pam, Rich used to be a big apple farmer before switching over to grapes. 

I understand your concern but to be honest I don't even know where the ignore button is. Someone did figure it out about a month ago and hopefully the'll pop in here. 

Should I hurry up and say everything I want to say before you find it?


----------



## jswordy (Jan 12, 2014)

Wade E said:


> Some people also did make it through the forum merger but found this forum to hard to follow or just didnt want to deal with a change. We also lost a few due to them discovering they were becoming alcoholics. That appleman guy was a real PITA though so Im glad we lost him in the mix!!!!!


 
I thought I had discovered I was becoming an alcoholic but then I found out I was just a seriously heavy drinker who can't stop on his own. Man was I relieved! 

There's a reason the best time to get used winemkaing equipment is in January...

IGNORE the ignore button! Just read the stuff that looks like a car wreck and don't comment. More fun that way. I always set a timer - When will JULIE bring the hammer down? 

It's like a game show then...


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 12, 2014)

JIM.. There I thought I would beat Julie to it.

Really James whenever I see a post with your name on it I never miss opening it either for a laugh or good info. Julie on the other hand opens them looking to find me some company in the corner.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 12, 2014)

I never want to go to the corner again, with all those goats and no sheep.
I will do my best this year in remaining calm,cool,and collected...Maybe


----------



## Julie (Jan 12, 2014)

Well Dan, you are my friend and I don't want to see you being lonely. And on that same note I have come to look at Jim as a friend, also, and I don't want him to be stuck with only you in the corner, so I now am looking for members that would keep you and Jim company on a happy note.


----------



## Julie (Jan 12, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> I never want to go to the corner again, with all those goats and no sheep.
> I will do my best this year in remaining calm,cool,and collected...Maybe



James, I hate to tell you this but Dan was not talking about you. Besides he has a special corner I send him to and i decide who else goes there to keep him company.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 12, 2014)

I sure am glad I got no horses in that race.


----------



## Wade E (Jan 13, 2014)

Dan, call everyone by their names like everyone else. Your getting them all confused calling Jim James. LOL


----------



## WI_Wino (Jan 13, 2014)

cintipam said:


> Could you all please tell me where the ignore button is? I don't feel the need to use it yet, but I know how sometimes things escalate fast, and I'd rather ignore than feed the fire if that happens.
> 
> Golly grapeman, seems you've changed huh! Grow more grapes than apples now?
> 
> Pam in cinti



http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/faq.php?faq=vb3_board_usage#faq_vb3_troublesome_users


----------



## cintipam (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks WIWino

reading all this has been a kick, but I was beginning to think the ignore button was just an inside joke. Good to know it does exist.

You guys are too much fun! 

Pam in cinit


----------



## jswordy (Jan 14, 2014)

No Pam, the IGNORE button is not a joke, and neither is Dan's "special corner!" He gets really testy if you mention Dan's "special corner" much, so never mention Dan's "special corner" if you know what is good for you because just a peep about Dan's "special corner" gets Dan's blood really boiling and before you know it Dan's "special corner" is filled by Dan, who BTW, is then in Dan's "special corner" at that time! 

So just don't say anything about Dan's "special corner" please! He gets really upset!!!!


----------



## Duster (Jan 14, 2014)

Wow Jim!
Just wow!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 14, 2014)

I am not sure if I am in trouble are not.....Dang it...And I said I would try to be good this year.....


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 14, 2014)

I have only been on here for about 10 mos...And have seen plenty come and go...The one I miss the most is SarahMC....of course she had no choice..Her husband had a bad time, and her schedule is really terrible.
Trying to take care of him....He may have had his foot amputaded...I have not chatted with her, so I dont know.
But..I put her up there with Julie,Runningwolf,Turock,Deezil,Tom, and a few others when it comes to knowledge of fermenting.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 14, 2014)

Shoot, rocky was one of the others...he has mad a huge amount of wine and been doing it for years....The likes of all you, help makes the new wine makers better....


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2014)

*JIM...* 




Some day I will post pictures of the corner


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 14, 2014)

ahhh...ok jim is in, are going to the corner.....I have a sense of relief...poor jim.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 14, 2014)

jamesngalveston said:


> Shoot, rocky was one of the others...he has mad a huge amount of wine and been doing it for years....The likes of all you, help makes the new wine makers better....



Wait. Rocky is gone? I know I just read a joke from him the other day. Or did I dream that?


----------



## grapeman (Jan 14, 2014)

Rocky is still around. He posts now and then.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Boatboy24 said:


> Wait. Rocky is gone? I know I just read a joke from him the other day. Or did I dream that?



No thats not what James was saying.


----------



## Rocky (Jan 14, 2014)

OMG! I knew that I was not feeling well... So young, struck down in the flower of youth at the tender age of 72!

To quote Mark Twain, "The reports of my death have been greatly exaggerated!"


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 14, 2014)

Rocky said:


> OMG! I knew that I was not feeling well... So young, struck down in the flower of youth at the tender age of 72!
> 
> To quote Mark Twain, "The reports of my death have been greatly exaggerated!"



 Always good to see you up and kicking buddy!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jan 14, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> No thats not what James was saying.



Sorry. Forgot to add the sarcasm smiley!


----------



## JohnT (Jan 15, 2014)

I am feeling ignored!


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jan 15, 2014)

Now I know why no one ever comments on my posts! Damn ignore button! Wait...you probably can't see this either.


----------



## dralarms (Jan 15, 2014)

Did you say something? Lol.


----------

